# Best HR24 manufacturer?



## fpbear (Nov 27, 2006)

I found this info on various places on the web.. the HR24 actually has 4 different manufacturers, is that correct? Which sub-model is considered the best, if any? I heard the 500 sub-model has a fan.. but one of the main reasons I want to replace my HR22 is because the fan is noisy.. or does the 500 model have an almost-silent fan?

HR24-100 Thomson 
HR24-200 Samsung 
HR24-500 Humax 
HR24-700 Pace


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

There is no HR24-700, the others are essentially the same. BTW they all have a fan.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> There is no HR24-700, the others are essentially the same. BTW they all have a fan.


Just based on my experience, I think the 24-200 is more reliable than the 24-500 when using an external drive. If that helps. The 500s don't seem to like external drives.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

see, now my opinion of that the HR24-200 is the worst of the lot. For me, my HR24-500 h as been the workhorse/do-everything-right DVR. Both the -100 & -200 have been much more finicky.

That being said, I think it's really a wash. They are all very close to the same in performance and you could get a "bad" one no matter which manufacturer you end up with.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just my personal experience... and that's ALL it is... the HR24-200 performs a little better in trickplay and MRV but has had drive problems.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> see, now my opinion of that the HR24-200 is the worst of the lot. For me, my HR24-500 h as been the workhorse/do-everything-right DVR. Both the -100 & -200 have been much more finicky.
> 
> That being said, I think it's really a wash. They are all very close to the same in performance and you could get a "bad" one no matter which manufacturer you end up with.


Well, the 200 worked well with my TT docking station and I've had nothing but problems with the 500s and external devices. The 200 did have a loose coax barrel on the back panel and I broke the internal connection, so you might have a point about the quality of the 200 from a physical point of view. I do know that with the 200 it is damn near impossible to install a large HDD internally with that little sled that holds the HDD. I did own the 200 when I tried that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just my personal experience... and that's ALL it is... the HR24-200 performs a little better in trickplay and MRV but has had drive problems.


I just got a 24-100 the other day. So far it's working well. Haven't tried it with an external HDD. It's leased, and my wife is using it and she hasn't complained about it yet. The only comment she's made is that it's a lot faster than the 21-700 it replaced. I'll probably stick a TT and a 2TB drive on it before the new season starts so she won't complain about the lack of capacity. But it's only been a few days and it's gonna take me a little while to believe a 100 is actually gonna last more than a week. Just a personal bias I can't shake.

Rich


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Using 3 HR24-500s, one using internal drive and the other two using external WD 2tb drives. All three work perfectly.

Gene


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

HR24-500 here. Perfect.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

My HR24-500 has been working flawlessly for almost a year now.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Are the -500's STILL having their issues with the AM21 tuner?

Personally, I'd go with the -100, since both my HR20-100's have worked very well over the years.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Two hr24-200s here since last November. No issues with either and one is hooked to an AM-21. They are nicer, faster boxes than my older HR20-700.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Three HR24'-500's here and all are working flawlessly.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

HR24-500 was always a bit tempermental with AM21 and OTA. After 7 months hard drive failed. 

200 replacement has been perfect. Confused yet?


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have two HR24-500s running without issue for the last year.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> Three HR24'-500's here and all are working flawlessly.


How are you using them, Barry? With externals or just with internals? I have no problems with the internal drives, but I've had a lot of problems with the 500s and externals.

Rich


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> How are you using them, Barry? With externals or just with internals? I have no problems with the internal drives, but I've had a lot of problems with the 500s and externals.
> 
> Rich


Only internals. I just can't watch that much television, and with three of them I don't see the need for external [higher capacity drives]. Besides, its just more electricity running in the background and the HR24's seem to have enough space and work fine "as-is".

Thanks for the reminder Rich. I do have a few HR20-700's and one has an external that I need to unplug today. I just don't see the need for the extra space with all these DVRs working in unison. 

In my house MRV killed the eSata, and HR24-500's are the most used with zero problems.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

from all this talk. they all work good and bad. take your pick


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

If I was going to purchase another DVR today, it would be an HR24-500.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> Using 3 HR24-500s, one using internal drive and the other two using external WD 2tb drives. All three work perfectly.
> 
> Gene


What WD Drives are you using and what enclosures? Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> Only internals. I just can't watch that much television, and with three of them I don't see the need for external [higher capacity drives]. Besides, its just more electricity running in the background and the HR24's seem to have enough space and work fine "as-is".
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Rich. I do have a few HR20-700's and one has an external that I need to unplug today. I just don't see the need for the extra space with all these DVRs working in unison.
> 
> In my house MRV killed the eSata, and HR24-500's are the most used with zero problems.


Would be interesting to see if anyone has externals that work on the 500s. I had three of them that had problems and I find it hard to believe that three HRs could do the same thing with two different external devices and two EVDS HDDs. I held onto the third 500 and put a new 2TB EVDS internal in it and it's been fine. I do/did own those 500s.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

All 4 of my HR24-500s work Flawlessly with MRV, Trickplay and everything else.

However, the Internal Temperature is higher than my other 3 DVRs.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Would be interesting to see if anyone has externals that work on the 500s. I had three of them that had problems and I find it hard to believe that three HRs could do the same thing with two different external devices and two EVDS HDDs. I held onto the third 500 and put a new 2TB EVDS internal in it and it's been fine. I do/did own those 500s.
> 
> Rich


I have 3 HR24-500s, all 3 have MX-1 enclosures and WD20EVDS 2TB drives. No problems. 2 are close to a year old, the third is about 7 months. Note: All are on a UPS.

I'm about ready to order a 4th, to replace a dead Sony T60.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

old7 said:


> I have 3 HR24-500s, all 3 have MX-1 enclosures and WD20EVDS 2TB drives. No problems. 2 are close to a year old, the third is about 7 months. Note: All are on a UPS.
> 
> I'm about ready to order a 4th, to replace a dead Sony T60.


That would make me think the Thermaltake docking stations were the problem. I never tried an MX-1. Good to know. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## David Bock (Sep 10, 2014)

I need some info. Direct Tv says they have no new hdr24 in stock anywhere. Just remans. I have located a brand new 24-200. I understand this is Samsung build. How well does am21 work with the 200? I keep reading about firmware issues and the 24 no longer seeing the 21. DTV CAN BE OBNOXIOUS. They told me at corporate level they don't support the am21 with any 24 as of 9/8/2014. They are actively saying don't buy the am21. They don't get it that I have local channels thru them but need a rf input to view sub channels in Cincinnati. Is any manufacturer better with the am21? I heard there is a 400 made by Hughes is this true. Is the 200 dependable. I need the truth from you guys. Ive had it with DTV support doublespeak Are 200 older then 500's


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

David Bock said:


> I need some info. Direct Tv says they have no new hdr24 in stock anywhere. Just remans. I have located a brand new 24-200. I understand this is Samsung build. How well does am21 work with the 200? I keep reading about firmware issues and the 24 no longer seeing the 21. DTV CAN BE OBNOXIOUS. They told me at corporate level they don't support the am21 with any 24 as of 9/8/2014. They are actively saying don't buy the am21. They don't get it that I have local channels thru them but need a rf input to view sub channels in Cincinnati. Is any manufacturer better with the am21? I heard there is a 400 made by Hughes is this true. Is the 200 dependable. I need the truth from you guys. Ive had it with DTV support doublespeak Are 200 older then 500's


500's where the first model, then 100's and last the 200's. But I believe they produced all 3 models simultaneously at some point so just depends on the date on the box. 
500 is manufactured by Humax
100 technicolor
200 samsung


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, you'll only get the subchannels in the database, there is no scanning. I haven't tried it in years when I had an HR20 so I don't know what is in the database currently. I do know that I got PBS subchannels.

Interestingly, I see an option to buy an AM21 on my account, but the link goes to the HD DVR. The Add to cart button does add an AM21.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bock said:


> I need some info. *Direct Tv says they have no new hdr24 in stock anywhere.* Just remans.


I have not seen a new HR24 in like two years!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bock said:


> I need some info. Direct Tv says they have no new hdr24 in stock anywhere. Just remans. I have located a brand new 24-200.


Keep in mind two things.


Make sure to call DirecTV® an make sure you can activate the HR24.
When the HR24 dies (it will, when, is the question) DirecTV® will replaced with a refurb HDDVR


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe you can get new HR24s here: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR24&ss=285449


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

While SolidSiganl can guarantee specific receiver models, IIRC, they can;t guarantee a new unit.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Assuming all HR24's are now refurbished is directv going to release a new HD dvr model...? If they don't and go the genie's only route they need to make it possible to disable tuners so it could be more flexible on installations.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Assuming all HR24's are now refurbished is directv going to release a new HD dvr model...? If they don't and go the genie's only route they need to make it possible to disable tuners so it could be more flexible on installations.


Why would you want to disable tuners?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Why would you want to disable tuners?


 Well for example if someone wanted 3 genie's and wanted to use the new swm 13 lnb[5+5+3 (disable 2)] or even a swm 16(5+3 disable 2) and 5.
Just thinking out loud really, of course directv would have to allow more than one genie obviously, but seems like this could really help on installs, if directv comes out with a new 2 or 3 tuner hd dvr then it doesn't matter as they could use it. Just thinking may save directv money having 1 model DVR that could be customized via software to do what the customer needs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Well for example if someone wanted 3 genie's and wanted to use the new swm 13 lnb[5+5+3 (disable 2)] or even a swm 16(5+3 disable 2) and 5.
> Just thinking out loud really, of course directv would have to allow more than one genie obviously, but seems like this could really help on installs, if directv comes out with a new 2 or 3 tuner hd dvr then it doesn't matter as they could use it.


instead of disabling tuners, how about installing proper support equipment (i.e., switches, etc)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have an HR24-500 with an AM21 and it works just fine. I know of no reason it wouldn't also work properly with any other manufacturer.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

peds48 said:


> instead of disabling tuners, how about installing proper support equipment (i.e., switches, etc)


Well I agree if money is no option.... i wish i could have a genie in every room for free but directv cares about money ... this obviously would be a cost cutting measure.

For example...

If a person has a swm 8 and has a genie, a few minis and a hr24, say hr24 fails, assuming directv stops making hd dvr's all together, directv is going to have to do a truck roll to replace the dead hr24 with a second genie as is, I am not sure how much a truck roll cost directv but I know for a fact it's more expensive than drop shipping a replacement receiver, plus very inconvenient for customer.

I am basically saying people could replace dead HR's with genies by drop ship if they had the software to allow it less than 5 tuners(they could even make it a 5 or 2 tuner option)(maybe genie mode or DVR mode). Also directv would have less models to support software wise.... Directv would only have 1 model type DVR to support... again saving money. If customer wanted their hr24 repaced with a 5 tuner option genie they would pay for the service call via money, 2 year agreement or what ever, since that would be an upgade.

I honestly don't know what they are going to do but having one really good model dvr that could take the place of two sounds like a win to me for directv and the customer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Well I agree if money is no option....


Support hardware is at no cost to the customer. As of today, receivers are replaced like for like. I don't see the dual HD DVR going away any time soon


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I did had the HR24-200 before it's internal fan failed, and replaced with HR24-500
No different from one to the other IMO.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I did had the HR24-200 before it's internal fan failed, and replaced with HR24-500
> No different from one to the other IMO.


The 500 is much wackier and the 200 demands an external drive if you want to increase capacity and own it. It's pretty difficult to put an internal drive of normal proportions in a 200. Aside from that, you won't see much difference when using them.

Rich


----------

